# Eisbrecher 360 oder Noctua NH-D15 ?



## Bommer (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo

Ich hab mir als neues Gehäuse ein BeQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro gegönnt. Nun meine Frage an die Profis. Als Prozessor hab ich einen I6600K installiert. Dieser muss nun auch entsprechend gekühlt werden. 

Vorher hatte ich eine individuelle Wasserkühlung in meinem alten Gehäuse installiert mit einem TFC XChanger 360 Radiator. Dieser ist aber nun von der Bauart zu hoch, sprich ich bekomme den nicht richtig ins neue Gehäuse. Am Gehäuse selbst möchte ich nicht rumfummeln.

Deshalb nun die Frage. Was ist sinnvoller ? Ein Eisbrecher 360 oder einen guten Luftkühler z.B. einen Noctua NH-D15 ???

Was spricht für welchen Kühler ?

Danke


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Januar 2018)

Luftkühler ist generell erst mal günstiger (so im Regelfall)....zumal du einen I5 6600K auch gut mit einem Brocken 3 oder anderen Kühler im Bereich von 30-50€ kühlen könntest ^^

Bei Wakü würde ich schauen, was ins Gehäuse passt. Ich halte eine 280er für sinnvoller, da die Kühlfläche kaum kleiner ist, dafür die Kompatibilität oftmals besser


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2018)

Der alte 360mm sollte problemlos in die Front passen, wenn man auf 3,5" und 5,25" verzichten kann.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (24. Januar 2018)

Habe den Noctua NH-15D auf einem i5 6600k und bin voll zu frieden. Habe auch nur einen Lüfter am Kühlturm  und selbst damit angenehme Temperature selbst unter Last - im Schnitt um die 60°. Wenn richtig eingestellt, dann hörst du von dem Noctua Lüfter, respektive den Lüftern, nichts. Da du ja nichts am Gehäuse rumbasteln willst, würde ich dir den Noctu NH-15D empfehlen. Auch der Scythe Mugen 5 und andere Kühler in dieser Kategorie sind genug um einen i5 6600k @Stock zu kühlen. SelbstOC ist kein Problem damit. Kommt halt auch darauf an wie leise es sein soll und was du ausgeben willst. Und bei "leise" würde ich den Noctua vor einer WaKü sehen, wenn man nicht Unsummen investieren will.


----------



## Teriodis (24. Januar 2018)

Ich nutze den i5 6600k oc geköpft mit einer  Eisbär 360 in Verbindung mit einer 1070 oc und einen zusätzlichen 120 mm Radi  

Und komme auf 61Grad CPU 47grad gpu.

Eisberg pumpe auf 7 volt.

Und 4 eloops auf 400rpm auf den Radis die raus pusten 
In der Front 3 artic frees auf 550 RPM die rein pusten.

Spannung weiß ich nicht genau meine 1.275 volt der CPU und ca 1 volt graka bin mir da kicht sicher gucke heute abend nach.

Also die 360 nur für CPU da haste noch Luft nach oben.....


----------

